# Acrylic Makeup Organizers under $200?



## heyitsjessica (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all,
Anyone know where I can get any specials or coupons on Acrylic Makeup Organizers?



  (Source: www.AcrylicMakeup.com )
Those are the really beautiful and spacious clear cube organizers for makeup.
My daughter is DYING to get one for her birthday, and I really want to find one for her, but I cannot find them anywhere.
The best known site I found searching Facebook (their page is "AcrylicMakeup") or www.AcrylicMakeup.com , but I have never worked with them before and they don't have a location in my area.

 The only other sites are www.TheClearCube.com (over $400 a pop) andwww.SherrieBlossom.com (over $350!).
This is going to be a huge purchase for me, so I want to be sure with my decision. Anyone had any luck with these?
Think it is safe to buy online?
thanks!
Jessica


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 11, 2014)

I got mine from http://www.originalbeautybox.com

I got the deluxe which is $159 and I think $15 for shipping.
  The regular one is out of stock but I think that usually runs at $119.
  Best makeup organizer I've bought thus far.
  I'm actually getting ready to purchase another.

  Here's the instagram account in case you wanted to see how others filled theirs up:
instagram.com/originalbeautybox

Good customer service I can honestly say.


----------



## heyitsjessica (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input Alexis. 

  It looks like a decent organizer, but not the type of quality I am looking for (the sides of the beauty box are much thinner than the other options I mentioned - they look like they are as thin as the drawers, which seem pretty thin for a big organizer!). Kinda reminds me of the Muji ones. Sure it works fine tho! 

  I ended up purchasing from AcrylicMakeup.com, and just got my organizer today. I absolutely LOVE it! I went with the 5-Tier Deluxe (with pink diamond handles!!!) and am super excited to start using it. 

  It was definitely not cheap, but I can tell this is something I am going to use for a LONG time. 

  I will let you guys know how it works out. 

  Take care!


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 23, 2014)

It's actually very sturdy and durable, and made of lucite acrylic. The sides are not thin or flimsy at all. It is (literally) a solid organizer.

  But glad you found something that suits you.


----------



## oliviahuffman (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice thank you for sharing!!


----------

